# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  El catedrático de Análisis Climático y director del Laboratorio de Clima de la Universitat Jaume I, José Quereda, abogó ayer por el trasvase del Ebro

## Embalses

*El catedrático de Análisis Climático y director del Laboratorio de Clima de la Universitat Jaume I, José Quereda, abogó ayer por el trasvase del Ebro* 
07-11-2008 (Las Provincias)Las Provincias

El catedrático de Análisis Climático y director del Laboratorio de Clima de la Universitat Jaume I, José Quereda, abogó ayer por el trasvase del Ebro a la provincia para "ajustar los recursos hídricos" ante las necesidades del área mediterránea generadas por el calentamiento global", un proceso que "puede causar un mayor índice de evaporación del agua". Durante la I Jornada Meteorológica sobre el Cambio Climático en el Mediterráneo, celebrada ayer en la UJI, Quereda negó que esta transferencia pudiera causar efectos que alterasen el clima de la región. "Influiría mucho menos que las emisiones de CO2", afirmó .

No obstante, este experto matizó que este tipo de obras se deberían hacer "en función de la demanda, en cuencas excedentarias y con criterios científicos para evitar fenómenos como el de la desecación del mar de Aral". Asimismo, añadió que "la demanda de agua no supondría más que una quinceava parte del caudal del Ebro, lo que sólo supondría un descenso de siete u ocho centímetros del nivel de agua dulce en el parque del Delta".

Cabe recordar, al respecto del trasvase, que el Gobierno catalán está efectuando un minitrasvase de agua del Ebro para regar el sur de la provincia de Tarragona. Este proyecto ejecuta el ramal Sur del trasvase del Ebro del PHN, pero sin que afecte a las de Valencia, Murcia y Andalucía. El mismo pretende poner en servicio parte del canal previsto entre las localidades de Xerta en Tarragona y Càlig en Castellón, pero deteniéndose a pocos metros de la frontera con Castellón.

Esta iniciativa se une al intento de llevar agua del Ebro a Barcelona para abastecer a la ciudad debido a la sequía. La llegada de las lluvias canceló, en el último momento, estas obras que en su día fueron apoyadas por el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente.

Por otra parte, los cuatro expertos, tres de ellos de rostros televisivos, reunidos ayer en la Universitat, coincidieron en señalar que la tierra está viviendo una fase de calentamiento y subida de temperaturas. Aunque descartaron que se debiera, principalmente, "a un efecto invernadero causado por el hombre", según reiteró ayer Quereda en su primera intervención.

Por su parte, el físico Vicente Gómez señaló al respecto que la del cambio climático "es una teoría endeble, ya que las temperaturas han subido en los últimos años pero de una manera irregular". El anterior hombre del tiempo de TVE José Antonio Maldonado añadió que "ni siquiera los informes del Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC) lo corroboran de forma taxativa". A su vez, el también meteorólogo Lluís Obiols indicó que "un periodo de 20 años de estudio en esta disciplina no puede llevar a conclusiones, y hace relativamente poco que se estudia cuantitativamente para establecer tendencias al respecto".

En cualquier caso, todos ellos advirtieron de la necesidad de cuidar el medio ambiente y que la emisión de gases invernadero está alterando las temperaturas. "Lo que no podemos decir es que lo hacen de forma decisiva, ya que eso sería negar el papel del sol", explicó Quereda. El catedrático apeló a datos históricos. "Entre los siglos XVII y XVIII la tierra vivió una época fría en la que las temperaturas medias fueron entre 1,5 y 2 grados centígrados menos que ahora debido a la mínima actividad solar", señaló.

El resto de los participantes coincidió en que el hombre es un sujeto que altera el clima, y todos aportaron ejemplos de fenómenos del pasado como riadas, heladas o nevadas tempranas en la primera mitad del siglo XX, cuando la emisión de CO2 era mucho menor. Quereda recordó que los mayores extremos de calor y frío vividos en la provincia de Castellón corresponden a finales del siglo XIX: "en 1881 se llegaron a registrar 41 grados y 10 años más tarde, unas temperaturas inferiores a -10,5 grados en invierno". "Hoy en día, algo así se achacaría al cambio climático", manifestó Maldonado.

Al respecto, todos se quejaron del "tremendismo" de algunas teorías sobre el calentamiento del planeta como las divulgadas por el ex vicepresidente de los EE.UU. y Nobel de la Paz, Al Gore. "Es un negocio muy rentable", señaló Maldonado sobre la actividad de Gore.

Los cuatro expertos reunidos ayer destacaron a la región del Mediterráneo como especialmente vulnerable a los cambios de la climatología. Obiols señaló que "se trata de una zona entre el clima continental europeo y el subtropical. Cualquier oscilación puede inclinar la balanza. No obstante, tampoco ha habido grandes subidas de temperatura desde comienzos del siglo XXI". Maldonado aportó que "la subida o bajada en la latitud del anticiclón de las azores puede determinar variaciones. No obstante, en la península es importante la orografía".

Quereda, en este sentido, apuntó que "el grado de precipitaciones desciende de norte a sur. En Castellón llueve menos que en Cataluña, en Alicante menos que en Castellón, y así sucesivamente".

Asimismo, coincidieron en que los últimos fenómenos meteorológicos, como las lluvias caídas el mes pasado en la provincia puedan achacarse al cambio climático. "Es absolutamente normal que hayan períodos de sequía y de lluvias abundantes. Cataluña ha vivido ahora seis años muy secos, pero también en los años 50 y 60", explicó Vicente Gómez.

----------

